# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  ♡دعاء  اليوم  الحادى والعشرون♡

## ابو همام

*اللهم  اجعل  لى فيه الى مرضاتك  دليلا ،  وﻻتجعل  للشيطان  فيه  الى سبيﻻ ، واجعل الجنة لى   منزﻻ ومقيﻻ ،  ياقاضى  حوائج  الطالبين
                        	*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*اللهم  امين يارب
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*اللهم آمييين يا رب العالمين

مشكور ابو همام
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*آمين يارب العالمين 
جزيت خيرا حبيبنا أبو همام
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*اللهم آمييين ... جزاك الله خيراً
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## sara saif

*اللهم امين يارب العالمين 

*

----------


## ابو همام

*جزاكم الله   خير   
وحفظكم  ربى  واسعدكم  فى الدارين
                        	*

----------

